# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  قبول شدن تو پزشکی و پشت کنکور موندن؟؟؟!!!

## masood2013

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز، من امسال کنکور دادم، بدک نبود کنکور، به احتمال زیاد پزشکی رو قبولم، ولی یه سوالی دارم، میدونم که شاید پوستمو بکنین و مسخرم بکنین و ...، ولی خواهشا جواب بدین.

من اول و دوم دبیرستان و همچنین تابستون قبل پیش وضعیت درسیم خوب بود، طوری که حتی بعضی موقع ها هدفم میشد رتبه 1 رقمی کنکور، تا تابستون قبل پیش هم در همین حد اومده بودم جلو، ولی بنابه دلایلی نتونستم پیش دانشگاهی رو خوب بخونم، برا همین کنکورم رو نتونستم اونجوری که قبلا انتظار داشتم بزنم، با اینکه شاید پزشکی قبول شم، ولی واقعا به آرزوم که پزشکی خوندن تو شهر تهران یا حداقل تبریز بود نرسیدم، الان سوالم از شما دوستام اینه که به نظر شما این عاقلانس که من یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم به امید اینکه سال بعد بتونم رتبمو بهتر بکنم و برسونم به حد پزشکی تهران و تبریز؟ ارزششو داره واقعا به نظرتون؟ به ریسکش می ارزه؟ اینم بگم که من آدم کمال گرایی هستم، یعنی میگم تو هرچیز باید بهترینش نصیب من بشه، می دونم فکرم درست نیست، ولی تو این مورد میتونستم به تهران برسم و میدونم که اگه یه دانشگاه غیر از تهران و تبریز برم، زیاد لذت نبرم از پزشکی خوندنم و ...، نگین مغرور شدم ها، نه به خدا، چیکار کنم، اخلاقم اینطوریه، کمال گرام، خواهشا راهنماییم بکنین.  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## dorsa20

اگه بهتون بگم تهران اون خبرایی که فکر میکنید نیست میدونم که باور نمیکنید...والسلام

----------


## Ali__S

> اگه بهتون بگم تهران اون خبرایی که فکر میکنید نیست میدونم که باور نمیکنید...والسلام


 سلام میشه شفاف سازی کنید که ایشون به چ خبرایی فکر میکنن؟؟؟....خب میخواد تو یه دانشگاه تاپ درس بخونه...مگه حتما باید خبری باشه؟؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام میشه شفاف سازی کنید که ایشون به چ خبرایی فکر میکنن؟؟؟....خب میخواد تو یه دانشگاه تاپ درس بخونه...مگه حتما باید خبری باشه؟؟؟



شما خبر رو چی تفسیر میکنید؟؟؟حوصله بحث ندارم :Yahoo (110): من منکر تاپ بودن نیستم 1 سال عمر ارزشش بیشتر از این حرفاست.....

قبلشم که گفتم باور نمیکنید...نقل نزنید منو لطفا....

----------


## Ali__S

البته به قول آقای افشار اون که مهمه و تا همیشه باهاته رشته شماست و شهر و دانشگاه در اولویت بعدی قرار دارن...ایشالا به اونکه میخوای برسی...موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## piterpen

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز، من امسال کنکور دادم، بدک نبود کنکور، به احتمال زیاد پزشکی رو قبولم، ولی یه سوالی دارم، میدونم که شاید پوستمو بکنین و مسخرم بکنین و ...، ولی خواهشا جواب بدین.من اول و دوم دبیرستان و همچنین تابستون قبل پیش وضعیت درسیم خوب بود، طوری که حتی بعضی موقع ها هدفم میشد رتبه 1 رقمی کنکور، تا تابستون قبل پیش هم در همین حد اومده بودم جلو، ولی بنابه دلایلی نتونستم پیش دانشگاهی رو خوب بخونم، برا همین کنکورم رو نتونستم اونجوری که قبلا انتظار داشتم بزنم، با اینکه شاید پزشکی قبول شم، ولی واقعا به آرزوم که پزشکی خوندن تو شهر تهران یا حداقل تبریز بود نرسیدم، الان سوالم از شما دوستام اینه که به نظر شما این عاقلانس که من یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم به امید اینکه سال بعد بتونم رتبمو بهتر بکنم و برسونم به حد پزشکی تهران و تبریز؟ ارزششو داره واقعا به نظرتون؟ به ریسکش می ارزه؟ اینم بگم که من آدم کمال گرایی هستم، یعنی میگم تو هرچیز باید بهترینش نصیب من بشه، می دونم فکرم درست نیست، ولی تو این مورد میتونستم به تهران برسم و میدونم که اگه یه دانشگاه غیر از تهران و تبریز برم، زیاد لذت نبرم از پزشکی خوندنم و ...، نگین مغرور شدم ها، نه به خدا، چیکار کنم، اخلاقم اینطوریه، کمال گرام، خواهشا راهنماییم بکنین.


اقا مسعود من شما رو میشناسم تراز قلمت خیلی با لا بود یه جای خوب قبولی داداش شک نکن .اصن شاید سال بعد رتبه شما با اخرین نفر تهران یکی فاصله داشته باشه میخوای نقد و ول کنی بچسبی به نسیه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Maximus

خداییش اگر فنی مهندسی بودی شاید میگفتم ارزش داره بمونی پشت کنکور
اما داری پزشکی رو میاری اونم یه دانشگاه روزانه دولتی 
داداش روپوش سفید بپوشی و برچسب اقای دکتر بهت بخوره دیگه برد برد (منظورم پیروزی هست)کردی از کنکور 
حالا میخای بمونی پشت کنکور !!!!!!!
واقعا کنکور سنگینه ؛انرژی زیادی از ادم میگیره 
این انرژی رو صرف یه کار دیگه ای کن 
ولله شرایط خودت رو گفتی بنده به جایگاهی که قراره برسی ( بگو ایشاا...  :Yahoo (4): )حسرت میخورم 
جایگاهی که الان هستی کم جایگاهی نیست داداش

----------


## Poorya.Mo

من که تاحالا از دکترم نپرسیدم تهران خونده یا اهواز یا اصفهان یا هر جای دیگه...

 میدونم کمال گرایی ولی مراقب باش طمع کار نشی. پزشکی آرزوی خیلی هاست توی هر دانشگاه و شرایطی...

حیفه یک سال وقتو زندگیه. مگه میتونی برگردی به این سنو سال ؟  40 - 50 سالت که بشه آرزو میکنی یک روز تو سن 18 سالگی دوباره زندگی کنی!!!

----------


## masood2013

> اقا مسعود من شما رو میشناسم تراز قلمت خیلی با لا بود یه جای خوب قبولی داداش شک نکن .اصن شاید سال بعد رتبه شما با اخرین نفر تهران یکی فاصله داشته باشه میخوای نقد و ول کنی بچسبی به نسیه؟؟؟؟؟


خب منم به خاطر همین تراز بالای قلم میگم دیگه، تا تابستون قبل پیش ترازم بالا بود، تو خود پیش دانشگاهی بنابه دلایلی اصلا نتونستم خوب بخونم، چند روز پیش داشتم حساب میکردم، از اول مهر ماه تا آخر اردیبهشت میانگین ساعت مطالعه روزانم شد 2 ساعت و 8 و خرده ای دقیقه  :Yahoo (13):  و از اول خرداد تا روز قبل کنکور شد 5 ساعت و نیم حدودا،  :Yahoo (13):  یعنی تا این حد افت کردم تو پیش، با این حال خداروشکر میتونم همین امسال پزشکی بیارم، ولی اگه بتونم برا سال بعد بمونم و ساعت مطالعمو مثل بقیه دوستان بکنم که روزانه میانگین 12 ساعت مطالعه داشتن، خیلی خیلی بیشتر از اینا شاید پیشرفت بکنم و مسیر زندگیم عوض بشه، ولی از طرف دیگه ریسک داره، چون ممکنه مثلا نتونم ساعت مطالعمو ببرم بالا، یا اینکه تو این مدت یه مشکلی پیش بیاد که از لحاظ روحی نابودم بکنه یا هزار اتفاق بد دیگه، برا همین موندم سر 2 راهی، نمی دونم چیکار کنم.  :Yahoo (2): 

هم از شما و هم از بقیه دوستانی که نظر دادن ممنونم، دوستان بازم اگه نظری به ذهنشون میرسه، دریغ نکنن و به من بگن خواهشا، خیلی خیلی ممنون.

----------


## D.A.A

اگه خودت اطمینان و یقین داری که اره خیلی خوب میشم اره بمون چون بر خلاف نظر دوستان من نظرم اینکه دانشگاه خوب خیلی از رشته خوب بهتره . ولی اگه مطمئن نیستی برو همون دانشگاه و تو تخصص از یکی از بهترینا قبول شو

----------


## ezio auditore77

این درنظر بگیرید که تقریبا اکثر بچه ها شرایطتشون مشابه شما بوده و همه شرایطشون کاملا ایده آل نبوده
کارت ریسکیه وسوسه شیطانه مواظب باش گول نخوری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pouria98

> اگه بهتون بگم تهران اون خبرایی که فکر میکنید نیست میدونم که باور نمیکنید...والسلام





> شما خبر رو چی تفسیر میکنید؟؟؟حوصله بحث ندارممن منکر تاپ بودن نیستم 1 سال عمر ارزشش بیشتر از این حرفاست.....
> 
> قبلشم که گفتم باور نمیکنید...نقل نزنید منو لطفا....


نقل نزنید منو لطفا دیگه چیه؟؟؟
من نمیدونم چطور به خودتون اجازه میدید اینطور راجب پزشکی تهران نظر بدید؟

==========

حالا شما بگو شاید باور کردیم!
چیه؟ چی دیدی؟
کدوم کم کاری دیدی؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

یه کلام
                                                    برو

----------


## alis

سلام،خوب هستید.

من اصلا نمیخواستم نظر بدم ولی خب وقتی دیدم نظرم ممکنه روی آینده یه فرد تاثیر داشته باشه گفتم بزار نظرم رو بگم

به هیچ وجه به فکر موندن نباش! شما اگه پزشکی بابل ( دوستان بهشون بر نخوره،معمولا میگن بابل (شرمنده ) ) هم آوردی شک نکن بری جلو می افتی نری عقب میمونی.

چون پزشکی به هیج وجه به دانشگاه بستگی نداره هر چی بیشتر رفرنس بخونی موفق تری. اگه نظر ما براتون یه اپسیلون ارزش داره این کارو نکن،موفق و پیروز باشی.

----------


## Amin ZD

به ریسک موندنش نمی ارزه 
من حتی اگه پزشکی ایلامم بیارم میرم

----------


## khansar

من خودم دندون شهید بهشتی واسه کنکور 96ان شاءالله ولی اگر جای دیگ هم بشه میرم این نظر منه

----------


## B_m10m_O

همیشه قدر داشته هاتون رو بدونید!

----------


## asas

> سلام،خوب هستید.
> 
> من اصلا نمیخواستم نظر بدم ولی خب وقتی دیدم نظرم ممکنه روی آینده یه فرد تاثیر داشته باشه گفتم بزار نظرم رو بگم
> 
> به هیچ وجه به فکر موندن نباش! شما اگه پزشکی بابل ( دوستان بهشون بر نخوره،معمولا میگن بابل (شرمنده ) ) هم آوردی شک نکن بری جلو می افتی نری عقب میمونی.
> 
> چون پزشکی به هیج وجه به دانشگاه بستگی نداره هر چی بیشتر رفرنس بخونی موفق تری. اگه نظر ما براتون یه اپسیلون ارزش داره این کارو نکن،موفق و پیروز باشی.


عه من بابل دوس دارم بخاطر آب و هواش.. یعنی سطحش پایینه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> نقل نزنید منو لطفا دیگه چیه؟؟؟
> من نمیدونم چطور به خودتون اجازه میدید اینطور راجب پزشکی تهران نظر بدید؟
> 
> ==========
> 
> حالا شما بگو شاید باور کردیم!
> چیه؟ چی دیدی؟
> کدوم کم کاری دیدی؟


ببخشید من نقل زدم ..مجبورم احه نمیتونم که بی تفاوت باشم...

ی  سوال دارم از شما؟ من بد حرف زدم درباره تهران عایا؟؟؟؟؟

عایا من از  قداستش کم کردم؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 

من عاغا خیلی خواهرانه گفتم والله 1 سال عمر ادما بیشتر ازین حرفا می ارزه..من نمیدونم چرا همه تهرانو کردن ی بت واسه خودشونو و میپرستنش....تهران 1 هست تاپ هست درست من والله منکرش نیستم اما عمر ادما چی؟؟؟این بچه درسش خوب بوده خب ..اخه چرا باید ؟؟؟؟
بازم میگم دانشگاه تهران تاپ هست بالا هست 1 هست رتبه علمیش اول هست اما بازم عمر...عمر...عمر...

ببخشید من نباید صحبت اصلا میکردم میدونستم همه زود قضاوت میکنن راجب جمله هام....

داداش پوریا من از شما اینطور زودقضاوت کردنو انتظار نداشتم.....من هیچ وقت بد هیچ چیزو نمیگم...آخه الان این پسر خوبمون حس میکنم ی جوری سر لج افتاده..ینی چون قبول میشه اما خودش میگه تهران نمیشه بمونم سال بعد؟؟اخه این شد حرف؟ خود پزشک عمومی شدن 7 8 سال طول میکشه اینم با استعداد فوق العادش 1 سال خودش بذاره روش....خوب یک کم فکر؟؟؟بعد تو ی برهه ای از سنش حسرت این لجبازی نمیاد سراغش؟؟؟بعد تو ی برهه ای از زندگیش به جای ارج و قرب دانشگاه چیزای دیگه ای نمیشه واسش ارزش؟؟؟مریضش میگه دکتر جان کدوم دانشگاه بودی و با اون سوادشو میسنجه؟؟؟........خب چیزایی هم هست که باید فیس تو فیس  :Yahoo (4): بهتون بگم....
اگه اینطوری پیش بره دید همه نسبت به شهرستانا بد میشه......همون بت شدن ی جایی رواج پیدا میکنه....خب چرا باید اینطور باشه بنظرتون؟؟
پر حرفیای منو ببخشید.

----------


## dorsa20

> عه من بابل دوس دارم بخاطر آب و هواش.. یعنی سطحش پایینه؟؟؟؟؟



نه خوبه رتبه بندی دنشگاها رو منتشر کردن میتونید دان کنید

----------


## asas

> ببخشید من نقل زدم ..مجبورم احه نمیتونم که بی تفاوت باشم...
> 
> ی  سوال دارم از شما؟ من بد حرف زدم درباره تهران عایا؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عایا من از  قداستش کم کردم؟؟
> 
> من عاغا خیلی خواهرانه گفتم والله 1 سال عمر ادما بیشتر ازین حرفا می ارزه..من نمیدونم چرا همه تهرانو کردن ی بت واسه خودشونو و میپرستنش....تهران 1 هست تاپ هست درست من والله منکرش نیستم اما عمر ادما چی؟؟؟این بچه درسش خوب بوده خب ..اخه چرا باید ؟؟؟؟
> بازم میگم دانشگاه تهران تاپ هست بالا هست 1 هست رتبه علمیش اول هست اما بازم عمر...عمر...عمر...
> 
> ببخشید من نباید صحبت اصلا میکردم میدونستم همه زود قضاوت میکنن راجب جمله هام....


نه شما به قداستش توهین کردی. واقعا که درسا خانوم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dorsa20

> نه شما به قداستش توهین کردی. واقعا که درسا خانوم


عاخ من دستم اگه بهتون نرسه :Yahoo (4): شما به دعا کردنت برا قبول نشدن من ادامه بدید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> ببخشید من نقل زدم ..مجبورم احه نمیتونم که بی تفاوت باشم...
> ی  سوال دارم از شما؟ من بد حرف زدم درباره تهران عایا؟؟؟؟؟
> عایا من از  قداستش کم کردم؟؟
> من عاغا خیلی خواهرانه گفتم والله 1 سال عمر ادما بیشتر ازین حرفا می ارزه..من نمیدونم چرا همه تهرانو کردن ی بت واسه خودشونو و میپرستنش....تهران 1 هست تاپ هست درست من والله منکرش نیستم اما عمر ادما چی؟؟؟این بچه درسش خوب بوده خب ..اخه چرا باید ؟؟؟؟
> بازم میگم دانشگاه تهران تاپ هست بالا هست 1 هست رتبه علمیش اول هست اما بازم عمر...عمر...عمر...
> 
> ببخشید من نباید صحبت اصلا میکردم میدونستم همه زود قضاوت میکنن راجب جمله هام....
> 
> داداش پوریا من از شما اینطور زودقضاوت کردنو انتظار نداشتم.....من هیچ وقت بد هیچ چیزو نمیگم...آخه الان این پسر خوبمون حس میکنم ی جوری سر لج افتاده..ینی چون قبول میشه اما خودش میگه تهران نمیشه بمونم سال بعد؟؟اخه این شد حرف؟ خود پزشک عمومی شدن 7 8 سال طول میکشه اینم با استعداد فوق العادش 1 سال خودش بذاره روش....خوب یک کم فکر؟؟؟بعد تو ی برهه ای از سنش حسرت این لجبازی نمیاد سراغش؟؟؟بعد تو ی برهه ای از زندگیش به جای ارج و قرب دانشگاه چیزای دیگه ای نمیشه واسش ارزش؟؟؟مریضش میگه دکتر جان کدوم دانشگاه بودی و با اون سوادشو میسنجه؟؟؟........خب چیزایی هم هست که باید فیس تو فیس بهتون بگم....
> ...


عاغا به من و شما چه  :Yahoo (4):  بزار هرکی میخواد یه سال بمونه رتبه 1 بشه بره تهران ... من به شخصه قسم میخورم رتبه 1 کشور هم بشم دانشگاه تهران نمیرم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## asas

> عاخ من دستم اگه بهتون نرسهشما به دعا کردنت برا قبول نشدن من ادامه بدید


اون که حتما :Yahoo (4): 
ولی تهران عزیز ماست مقدس شمریدش صحبت

----------


## dorsa20

> عاغا به من و شما چه  بزار هرکی میخواد یه سال بمونه رتبه 1 بشه بره تهران ... من به شخصه قسم میخورم رتبه 1 کشور هم بشم دانشگاه تهران نمیرم


عاخه خب بنده خدا راهنمایی خواست...بچه ها هم میدونن من اصولا بی تفاوتی تو مرامم نیست :Yahoo (4): چه مردونه!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> اون که حتما
> ولی تهران عزیز ماست مقدس شمریدش صحبت


ببینم این دانشگاه تهران امام زاده ای چیزیه ؟  :Yahoo (35):  لامثب اینقد مقـ*ـدسه هروقت عکس ـاشو میبینم از شدت نورانی بودن کوور میشم  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## asas

> عاخه خب بنده خدا راهنمایی خواست...بچه ها هم میدونن من اصولا بی تفاوتی تو مرامم نیستچه مردونه!!!


you are right :Yahoo (77):

----------


## asas

> ببینم این دانشگاه تهران امام زاده ای چیزیه ؟  لامثب اینقد مقـ*ـدسه هروقت عکس ـاشو میبینم از شدت نورانی بودن کوور میشم


شایدم مقدس نباشه ولی دانشگاههای دیگه خیلی نامقدسه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arisa

> سلام،خوب هستید.
> 
> من اصلا نمیخواستم نظر بدم ولی خب وقتی دیدم نظرم ممکنه روی آینده یه فرد تاثیر داشته باشه گفتم بزار نظرم رو بگم
> 
> به هیچ وجه به فکر موندن نباش! شما اگه پزشکی بابل ( دوستان بهشون بر نخوره،معمولا میگن بابل (شرمنده ) ) هم آوردی شک نکن بری جلو می افتی نری عقب میمونی.
> 
> چون پزشکی به هیج وجه به دانشگاه بستگی نداره هر چی بیشتر رفرنس بخونی موفق تری. اگه نظر ما براتون یه اپسیلون ارزش داره این کارو نکن،موفق و پیروز باشی.


چرا فکر می کنن پزشکی بابل سطحش خوب نیس؟؟

----------


## asas

> چرا فکر می کنن پزشکی بابل سطحش خوب نیس؟؟


اهان شما خودت اونجایی خوب میشناسی.  به نظرت دانشگاهش چطوره؟

----------


## dorsa20

> اهان شما خودت اونجایی خوب میشناسی.  به نظرت دانشگاهش چطوره؟


ببینید ادم خودش تلاش گر باشه سطح همه دانشگاها خوبه..چه بسا اونیکه تو شهرستان میخونه خیلی برتر از اونیکه....

----------


## asas

> ببینید ادم خودش تلاش گر باشه سطح همه دانشگاها خوبه..چه بسا اونیکه تو شهرستان میخونه خیلی برتر از اونیکه....


درسا خانوم منو فریب نده.من یه بار همین فکرو کردم بیچاره شدم. واسه رفتن به کنفرانس خارجی به معنای واقعی بیچاره شدم ولی اگه تو تهران بودم خیلی راحت بودم.من تجربم میگه دانشگاه مهم تر از رشته هس

----------


## dorsa20

> درسا خانوم منو فریب نده.من یه بار همین فکرو کردم بیچاره شدم. واسه رفتن به کنفرانس خارجی به معنای واقعی بیچاره شدم ولی اگه تو تهران بودم خیلی راحت بودم.من تجربم میگه دانشگاه مهم تر از رشته هس



نچ قبول ندارم.....

----------


## asas

> نچ قبول ندارم.....


حالا نه به اون شدتی که گفتم ولی دانشگاهم خیلی مهمه. هر وقت قرار شد بری کنفرانسی چیزی که نیاز به حمایت دانشگاه داشتی میبینی بقیه دانشگاهها در این زمینه نقش چغندرو بازی میکنن و دانشگاه تهرانیا راحت میرن و میان

----------


## alis

> چرا فکر می کنن پزشکی بابل سطحش خوب نیس؟؟


خدایا توبه فقط توبه!من نمیدونستم کجارو بگم که پرت باشه گفتم بابل! 100 بار نوشتم ببخشید منظوری ندارم فقط از نظر پرتی میگم،پزشکی به دانشگاه نیست به خود فرده والسلام.!

----------


## arisa

> خدایا توبه فقط توبه!من نمیدونستم کجارو بگم که پرت باشه گفتم بابل! 100 بار نوشتم ببخشید منظوری ندارم فقط از نظر پرتی میگم،پزشکی به دانشگاه نیست به خود فرده والسلام.!


وای نه..شما بد متوجه شدید من اصلا منظورم ناراحت شدنم نبود..منظورم این بود در نظر داشتم اگه مثلا یک هزارم درصد قبول شدم جایی برم که بهم نزدیک باشه .. گفتم شاید دانشگاهش خوب نباشه از این جهت پرسیدم

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز، من امسال کنکور دادم، بدک نبود کنکور، به احتمال زیاد پزشکی رو قبولم، ولی یه سوالی دارم، میدونم که شاید پوستمو بکنین و مسخرم بکنین و ...، ولی خواهشا جواب بدین.
> 
> من اول و دوم دبیرستان و همچنین تابستون قبل پیش وضعیت درسیم خوب بود، طوری که حتی بعضی موقع ها هدفم میشد رتبه 1 رقمی کنکور، تا تابستون قبل پیش هم در همین حد اومده بودم جلو، ولی بنابه دلایلی نتونستم پیش دانشگاهی رو خوب بخونم، برا همین کنکورم رو نتونستم اونجوری که قبلا انتظار داشتم بزنم، با اینکه شاید پزشکی قبول شم، ولی واقعا به آرزوم که پزشکی خوندن تو شهر تهران یا حداقل تبریز بود نرسیدم، الان سوالم از شما دوستام اینه که به نظر شما این عاقلانس که من یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم به امید اینکه سال بعد بتونم رتبمو بهتر بکنم و برسونم به حد پزشکی تهران و تبریز؟ ارزششو داره واقعا به نظرتون؟ به ریسکش می ارزه؟ اینم بگم که من آدم کمال گرایی هستم، یعنی میگم تو هرچیز باید بهترینش نصیب من بشه، می دونم فکرم درست نیست، ولی تو این مورد میتونستم به تهران برسم و میدونم که اگه یه دانشگاه غیر از تهران و تبریز برم، زیاد لذت نبرم از پزشکی خوندنم و ...، نگین مغرور شدم ها، نه به خدا، چیکار کنم، اخلاقم اینطوریه، کمال گرام، خواهشا راهنماییم بکنین.


نه عزیزم.به هیچ وقت نمون.تجربه نشون داده همیشه اوضاع بر وفق مراد نیست.اومدیو سال دیگه یه مشکلی داشتین یا سر جلسه اتفاقی افتاد براتون و نتونستین کنکور رو خوب بدین.هیچ وقت هیچ وقت و باز تاکید میکنم هیچ وقت چنین اشتباهی رو انجام ندین

----------


## _7challenger6_

*چندتا سوال میپرسم جوابش باخودت . 
هر کسی پزشکی تهران بخونه موفقه ؟ آیا هر کسی پزشکی شهرستان بخونه موفقه ؟ آیا اصلا هر کسی پزشکی بخونه موفقه ؟ آیا هر کسی پولدار باشه موفقه ؟ موفقیت یعنی چی ؟ تعریفت ازش چیه ؟آدم موفق کیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## pouria98

مسعود جن جثارت نشه یه وقت ولی شما مطمئنی که اصلا پزشکی قبول میشی؟
قصدم جثارت و توهین نیست

----------


## masood2013

> مسعود جن جثارت نشه یه وقت ولی شما مطمئنی که اصلا پزشکی قبول میشی؟
> قصدم جثارت و توهین نیست


اگه قبول نشم سراسری که خیلی خیلی خوشحالتر میشم،  :Y (544):  چون از این بلاتکلیفی در میام و اون موقع مجبورم پشت کنکور بمونم، ولی اگه قبول بشم ...!  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Masoume

دیوانگی محضه...
اگ پزشکی میاری..برو

----------


## drmoslem

داداش اگه پزشکی  دولتی میاری برو 
پسر هم هستی مشکلی نداری از لحاظ دوری یه کم دوری هم خوبه آب دیده میشی 
اگه دولتی نمیاری بازم میتونی بری اگه توان مالی داری
اگه توان مالی نداری و این توانایی رو در خودت میبینی که یه سال دیگه به کوب میخونی از همین فردا شروع کن
ولی این در نظر داشته باش شاید امسال سوالا آسون بوده سال دیگه سختر بدن 
یا شرایطی برات پیش بیاد نتونی بخونی نقد رو هیچوقت ول نکن یه سیب میندازی هوا هزار چرخ میخوره

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز، من امسال کنکور دادم، بدک نبود کنکور، به احتمال زیاد پزشکی رو قبولم، ولی یه سوالی دارم، میدونم که شاید پوستمو بکنین و مسخرم بکنین و ...، ولی خواهشا جواب بدین.
> 
> من اول و دوم دبیرستان و همچنین تابستون قبل پیش وضعیت درسیم خوب بود، طوری که حتی بعضی موقع ها هدفم میشد رتبه 1 رقمی کنکور، تا تابستون قبل پیش هم در همین حد اومده بودم جلو، ولی بنابه دلایلی نتونستم پیش دانشگاهی رو خوب بخونم، برا همین کنکورم رو نتونستم اونجوری که قبلا انتظار داشتم بزنم، با اینکه شاید پزشکی قبول شم، ولی واقعا به آرزوم که پزشکی خوندن تو شهر تهران یا حداقل تبریز بود نرسیدم، الان سوالم از شما دوستام اینه که به نظر شما این عاقلانس که من یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم به امید اینکه سال بعد بتونم رتبمو بهتر بکنم و برسونم به حد پزشکی تهران و تبریز؟ ارزششو داره واقعا به نظرتون؟ به ریسکش می ارزه؟ اینم بگم که من آدم کمال گرایی هستم، یعنی میگم تو هرچیز باید بهترینش نصیب من بشه، می دونم فکرم درست نیست، ولی تو این مورد میتونستم به تهران برسم و میدونم که اگه یه دانشگاه غیر از تهران و تبریز برم، زیاد لذت نبرم از پزشکی خوندنم و ...، نگین مغرور شدم ها، نه به خدا، چیکار کنم، اخلاقم اینطوریه، کمال گرام، خواهشا راهنماییم بکنین.


الکی خودت رو ی سال دیگه اذیت نکن

----------


## sara_m

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز، من امسال کنکور دادم، بدک نبود کنکور، به احتمال زیاد پزشکی رو قبولم، ولی یه سوالی دارم، میدونم که شاید پوستمو بکنین و مسخرم بکنین و ...، ولی خواهشا جواب بدین.
> 
> من اول و دوم دبیرستان و همچنین تابستون قبل پیش وضعیت درسیم خوب بود، طوری که حتی بعضی موقع ها هدفم میشد رتبه 1 رقمی کنکور، تا تابستون قبل پیش هم در همین حد اومده بودم جلو، ولی بنابه دلایلی نتونستم پیش دانشگاهی رو خوب بخونم، برا همین کنکورم رو نتونستم اونجوری که قبلا انتظار داشتم بزنم، با اینکه شاید پزشکی قبول شم، ولی واقعا به آرزوم که پزشکی خوندن تو شهر تهران یا حداقل تبریز بود نرسیدم، الان سوالم از شما دوستام اینه که به نظر شما این عاقلانس که من یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم به امید اینکه سال بعد بتونم رتبمو بهتر بکنم و برسونم به حد پزشکی تهران و تبریز؟ ارزششو داره واقعا به نظرتون؟ به ریسکش می ارزه؟ اینم بگم که من آدم کمال گرایی هستم، یعنی میگم تو هرچیز باید بهترینش نصیب من بشه، می دونم فکرم درست نیست، ولی تو این مورد میتونستم به تهران برسم و میدونم که اگه یه دانشگاه غیر از تهران و تبریز برم، زیاد لذت نبرم از پزشکی خوندنم و ...، نگین مغرور شدم ها، نه به خدا، چیکار کنم، اخلاقم اینطوریه، کمال گرام، خواهشا راهنماییم بکنین.



بنظرم برو
الکی یه سال عمرت رو نذار برای دانشگاه..

----------


## omidha

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز، من امسال کنکور دادم، بدک نبود کنکور، به احتمال زیاد پزشکی رو قبولم، ولی یه سوالی دارم، میدونم که شاید پوستمو بکنین و مسخرم بکنین و ...، ولی خواهشا جواب بدین.
> 
> من اول و دوم دبیرستان و همچنین تابستون قبل پیش وضعیت درسیم خوب بود، طوری که حتی بعضی موقع ها هدفم میشد رتبه 1 رقمی کنکور، تا تابستون قبل پیش هم در همین حد اومده بودم جلو، ولی بنابه دلایلی نتونستم پیش دانشگاهی رو خوب بخونم، برا همین کنکورم رو نتونستم اونجوری که قبلا انتظار داشتم بزنم، با اینکه شاید پزشکی قبول شم، ولی واقعا به آرزوم که پزشکی خوندن تو شهر تهران یا حداقل تبریز بود نرسیدم، الان سوالم از شما دوستام اینه که به نظر شما این عاقلانس که من یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم به امید اینکه سال بعد بتونم رتبمو بهتر بکنم و برسونم به حد پزشکی تهران و تبریز؟ ارزششو داره واقعا به نظرتون؟ به ریسکش می ارزه؟ اینم بگم که من آدم کمال گرایی هستم، یعنی میگم تو هرچیز باید بهترینش نصیب من بشه، می دونم فکرم درست نیست، ولی تو این مورد میتونستم به تهران برسم و میدونم که اگه یه دانشگاه غیر از تهران و تبریز برم، زیاد لذت نبرم از پزشکی خوندنم و ...، نگین مغرور شدم ها، نه به خدا، چیکار کنم، اخلاقم اینطوریه، کمال گرام، خواهشا راهنماییم بکنین.


عه مسعود گوجه تویی ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## masood2013

> عه مسعود گوجه تویی ؟؟؟


جاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااان؟  :Yahoo (77): 

شما؟

----------


## omidha

> جاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااان؟ 
> 
> شما؟


پارسا یوسفی هستم  parsayousefi

----------


## _fatemeh_

دیوونه ای اگه پزشکی قبول بشی و نری و یه سال بمونی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

بسته به هدفت, و شرایطت میتونی بمونی میتونی هم بری.
من اگه شرایطم همین شرایط فعلی بمونه(1001 اتفاق ممکنه یفته ولی اگه همینطور بمونه) سال اول شهر خودمون قبول شم نمیرم, و میمونم سال دوم تهران برم  :Yahoo (21): 
فرق معامله خیلیه

----------


## selin17

man az shoma kamalgarataram vali iran iran e tehran o sistanbaloochestan nadare kamalgaraee vase vaghti e ke shoma bekhayn kharej az iran zendegi konid pas hatman pezeshkie harjaro ghabool shodin berid

----------


## afshar

تو هم جز اون دسته از کنکوری هایی بودی که امسال به هزار و 100 دلیل نتونستی اونجور که باید و شاید بخونی و خودت رو نشون بدی ؛


اگر جز اون دسته هستی که میخوای با یکسال پشت کنکور موندن سال96 رتبه عالی بگیری


اگر مردد هستی و شک داری که امسال رو بمونی یا نه ! و آیا می تونی نتیجه رو تغییر بدی


اگر می ترسی از احتمال تاثیر مستقیم نمرات کتبی نهایی سوم در کنکور 96


اگر میخوای بدونی که باید چیکار کنی تا در کنکور 96 موفق ترین موفق ها باشی و بترکونی



اگر میخوای مهمترین عوامل موفق شدن یا نشدن اونایی که یکسال موندن پشت کنکور رو بدونی


و اگر نمی دونی چجوری انتخاب رشته کنی تا اگر خواستی بمونی در کنکور96 محروم نشی




تصمیم خیلی سختی هست و اگر تغییر نکنی امسال copy & paste سال گذشته ات میشه 



fargh tahsil Dr.Afshar 09358960503

----------

